# Explanation of Training Volume



## widehips71 (Mar 13, 2014)

It seems to me that a lot of people do not have a full understanding of what volume is, or how to judge their work volume.  Many think it is simply a matter of increasing reps or sets.  This is not the case and the truth of the matter is, it's not a simple as most would believe.  

The generally accepted equation to calculating this is *volume = sets x reps x weight*

However, this is flawed due to the scientific definition of work which is *work = force x distance*

Without distance it is impossible to have a complete and accurate measurement of volume.  Using the same amount of weight for different exercises is not a concrete reflection of the total volume or amount of work the body is doing because of the significant difference in distance the weight is being moved and number of muscles being worked, and therefore will not contribute equally.

i.e.  Calf raises do not equate to the same amount of work or volume as power cleans, even when the same weight is being used for both exercises

The classic equation also does not take into account time under tension either.  To be clear, time under tension is the amount of time your muscles are actually working.  For example, if you were to perform ten barbell curls in 20 seconds, this would be less work for your muscles than performing the same curls for 60 seconds, even though the amount of weight and reps stayed the same.  Or, if you were to bench press 200lbs for ten reps in 15 seconds, under the classic formula your volume would be 2,000lbs.  But if you were to bench press 200lbs for seven reps in 70 seconds, your volume would only be 1,400lbs.  Which do you think would be harder?

While the time for which a force applied to an object for a given distance does not directly affect the definition of work from a physics standpoint, it is generally accepted as a way to increase overall training volume and efficacy.

Everyone will require something different in order to succeed in this lifestyle and while this is not a comprehensive end all be all, I do hope it may help some to clear up some common misconceptions when guys start talking about volume; especially with the influx of new users to the board.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 13, 2014)

oh my lord, just train hard!!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Mar 13, 2014)

Jenner said:


> oh my lord, just train hard!!!



Love it!!!


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 14, 2014)

Jenner said:


> oh my lord, just train hard!!!



No argument there



Patriot1405 said:


> Love it!!!



We love you too Pat.  I know your brain is hurting so you can put your calculator away now


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 14, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> It seems to me that a lot of people do not have a full understanding of what volume is, or how to judge their work volume.  Many think it is simply a matter of increasing reps or sets.  This is not the case and the truth of the matter is, it's not a simple as most would believe.
> 
> The generally accepted equation to calculating this is *volume = sets x reps x weight*
> 
> ...



do you bring a scientific calculator to the gym?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2014)

Jenner said:


> oh my lord, just train hard!!!



Some people think they are cause they took a set of extensions to failure.  Having a better understanding of what volume actually is will help you in fat loss, muscle gain, strength gains. All of it. 

How many times have you seen someone tell a person who wants to cut to use lighter weight for high reps? It gets posted all the time. But it's bullshit. What burns more calories for me? When I do 4 sets of bicep curls for 10 reps? Or when I do 2 sets of 500lb squats for triples?


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Some people think they are cause they took a set of extensions to failure.  Having a better understanding of what volume actually is will help you in fat loss, muscle gain, strength gains. All of it.
> 
> How many times have you seen someone tell a person who wants to cut to use lighter weight for high reps? It gets posted all the time. But it's bullshit. What burns more calories for me? When I do 4 sets of bicep curls for 10 reps? Or when I do 2 sets of 500lb squats for triples?



babe, I just train hard and heavy..mixing shit up...= results  for those that want all the technical shit, go for it!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 14, 2014)

I dont get it.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey...I say train heavy for hardly any reps...

Rep's are for homos


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 15, 2014)

Good read, I've been trying to make my reps longer nd I've def got more of a pump out of it


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 15, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> do you bring a scientific calculator to the gym?



No need to, this is what a training log is for. Every serious lifter will have a training log.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2014)

Hmmmm, I have a training log! Old school, write as I go along 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2014)

i say just injected the gear and hit the gym..train hard but not to hurt yourelf..u will notice as the weeks go it will be easy to bust your ass..thats when your on and u will know when its time to push it..just keep a smart head and dont injure yourself


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 17, 2014)

Makes a lot of sense. I exhausted my triceps today during 1 exercise with lighter weight than normal and less reps. Full concentration and emphasis on control and squeeze and sliced my workout in half and still feel just as wore out as my regular routine.


----------



## widehips71 (May 24, 2017)

Bump.  Because every gotdamn day someone is talking about increasing their volume by doing lighter weight and higher reps.  Pet ****ing peeve, man


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 24, 2017)

Or "deloading" but doing a million sets and reps. But with lighter weight so its a "deload"


----------



## BRICKS (May 24, 2017)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4562558/


Something to add for those interested.


----------



## knightmare999 (May 24, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4562558/
> 
> 
> Something to add for those interested.




"
high-volume (VOL; n = 14, 4 × 10–12 repetitions with ∼70% of one repetition maximum [1RM], 1-min rest intervals) or a high-intensity (INT; n = 15, 4 × 3–5 repetitions with ∼90% of 1RM, 3-min rest intervals) 
"
Not sure I agree with their definition of intensity, with 3 minute breaks given to the "high-intensity" group and 1 minute to the, presumably, non-high-intensity (i.e., high-volume) group.

Thanks for the read.


----------



## widehips71 (May 24, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> " high-volume (VOL; n = 14, 4 × 10–12 repetitions with ∼70% of one repetition maximum [1RM], 1-min rest intervals) or a high-intensity (INT; n = 15, 4 × 3–5 repetitions with ∼90% of 1RM, 3-min rest intervals) " Not sure I agree with their definition of intensity, with 3 minute breaks given to the "high-intensity" group and 1 minute to the, presumably, non-high-intensity (i.e., high-volume) group. Thanks for the read.




Agreed.  Volume is a definitive formula, whereas intensity is subjective


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 25, 2017)

I kinda agree with those rest periods. 3 minutes really isn't much when you're in the 90% range doing triples or even sets of five.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 25, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I kinda agree with those rest periods. 3 minutes really isn't much when you're in the 90% range doing triples or even sets of five.


 I rest for 3 minutes or even longer on most leg exercises as well as back exercises.


----------



## widehips71 (May 25, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I rest for 3 minutes or even longer on most leg exercises as well as back exercises.




I do too, for heavy compounds.  But how do you measure intensity?  Running a 200m at full speed would put me near heart attack level heart rate.  But itd probably just be a walk in the park for Usain Bolt.  See what Im getting at?


----------



## knightmare999 (May 25, 2017)

I've done lifts where it took more than 3 minutes just to catch my breath and let the room stop spinning.  I agree that some percentages will require more rest.

Consider this:
1rm = 100

70% = 70 x 10 = 700 (10-12 rep range)
90% = 90 x 6 = 540 (4-6 rep range)

4 sets each
700x4 = 2800
540x4 = 2160

(Picked low end of high rep and high end of low rep just for example numbers)

Moving 2800 lbs in less than half the time that you would move 2160 pounds could be considered more intense, as intensity is a measure of effort.  

I enjoyed the paper, regardless, and was just sharing an opinion.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 25, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> I've done lifts where it took more than 3 minutes just to catch my breath and let the room stop spinning.  I agree that some percentages will require more rest.
> 
> Consider this:
> 1rm = 100
> ...



No I know man I wasn't saying i were wrong or anything. Lol and yeah there's times I take ten minutes or even longer between sets. U guys are right tho about measuring intensity and how familiar u are with that type of work


----------



## BRICKS (May 25, 2017)

I rarely pay attention to rest times between sets, if you've been training a while you know when its go time.  Im guessing most guys are the same.  Probably good to mix that up too from time to time.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2017)

Agree with Bricks - don't linger, but don't put a stopwatch on yerself between sets either (I've actually seen some guys do that - think it'd drive me mad).


----------

